# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Dnevnik Nove TV traži obitelj za današnji prilog o međustopi PDV-a

## tomita

Dnevnik NOVE TV danas radi priču o međustopi PDV-a od 10% na dječju  hranu i potrepštine za klince. 
Traži se dobrovoljac s djecom ili djetetom  za kratku izjavu za Dnevnik i malo matematike, da računamo koliko će što  biti jeftinije. 

Kontakt: Vjekoslav Đaić 091  4324 618

----------

